
52-year-old grandmother makes something people want - lazyeye
http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/parenting/school-life/this-grandmother-turned-a-common-school-annoyance-into-a-18m-app/news-story/004281cbef48835230da32df7297fe69
======
rmason
Very similar in concept to remind.com, except they don't monetize with
advertising.

